# Vivement les fêtes !



## Marynice

Buona giornata a tutti!

Ho un problema con la traduzione di uno slogan per un catalogo : 

"Vivement les fêtes!"

Dappertutto vedo la traduzione : Non vedo l'ora che arrivino le feste!

Ma non posso tradurlo così per uno slogan di copertina che deve rimanere corto.... qualcuno mi può aiutare?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marynice,
Per fare breve, ti suggerisco "Presto le ferie!". Aspetta però conferma di un madrelingua


----------



## Elmoro

Mmhhh, joli défi. Il faut contourner l'obstacle, et alors je dirais plûtot "voglia di ferie"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho anche pensato a "Ben vengano le ferie!"


----------



## Elmoro

Un brin dépassé. Pas adapté à un prospectus en plus, d'après moi


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est tout ce que je voulais savoir, merci Elmoro !


----------



## Marynice

Merci à tous. J'ai finalement opté pour ''Evviva le feste!''


----------

